# Shrinky - bovine colostrum



## Guest (Oct 20, 2000)

Shrinky,I found the following post in a thread on the MSN Anxiety/Depression forum this evening and thought you might be interested.====================From: Rick T Sent: 10/15/2000 7:52 PM Dear Katy, my name is Rick T. I read all of your message as long as it was. I have had a lot of mental and physical problems in my life and depression and anxiety have been two fo the worst. I used Prozac and Xanax as a bridge until I could find a natural substance to replace them. In April of this year I began to use a substance called bovine colostrum. It has helped me reach a level of mental and physical well being I didn't really believe was possible. It is relatively inexpensive and all natural. I find most people I talk to unfamiliar with it. Although, it is reccommended by some MDs, it is not very popular with most. I have used it to get off five different prescription drugs. I have also stopped taking testosterone injections, which I was getting every two weeks. I am a 44yo mwm. My wife takes it too and gets good results. To use colostrum, you don't have to change anything. There is no recorded interaction problem with any drug. There are many people who are benefitting from using colostrum. I hope you will learn more about it. If you care to email me, my address is rtind123###hotmail.com I'd be glad to hear from you. Rick T.========================I thought you might be interested in e-mailing him and see what he has to say.Cheers,Lynda


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi Lynda,Thanks for that posting. I is quite interesting. I might mention it to the doc when I next go.Have a good dayBrooke


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2000)

Shrinky,If you go to this search engine www.google.com and type in bovine colostrum, you will come up with over 8,000 websites that mention bovine colostrum. Many of them are there to sell the stuff.Below are two which looked promising as they have to do with research and studies that have been done. If you are waiting for the AMA (American Medical Assn.) or it's counterpart in N.Z. (or Australia) to conduct studies, you will no doubt wait a long time. There is no money in it. It's a nutrient, not a drug. I, of course, can't say how valid these studies are. This is a quote from the second URL"Colostrum RediscoveredBovine colostrum has been used in India for thousands of years by Ayurvedic physicians. In the US, Europe and throughout the world, it was used by mainstream medical practitioners as an antibiotic prior to the introduction of sulphonamide drugs and penicillin. In the early 1950's, colostrum was prescribed extensively for the treatment of rheumatoid arthritis. In 1950, Dr. Albert Sabin (12,26), the polio vaccine developer, discovered that colostrum contained antibodies against polio and recommended it for children susceptible to catching polio."Two thoughts come to mind from this quote:1. Why have Ayurvedic physicians been using it for thousands of years if it is ineffective?2. Why was it's use discontinued in the 1950's *after the introduction of sulphonamide drugs and penicillin*? Seems evident to me: Follow the money.Anyway, perhaps the information in these two websites may be helpful for you when you question your doctor about its use.Regards,Lynda (calida)One of my favorite quotes from the American philosopher, Eric Hoffer:"We usually see only the things we are looking for--so much so that we sometimes see them where they are not."Clinical Use of Bovine Colostrum http://www.cytolog.com/NitschStudy.html ======================Bovine Colostrum Research Information http://www.boomersprolongevity.com.au/bovine_research.htm ==================================


----------

